# Doubutsu no Mori DVD



## Liquefy (May 25, 2007)

This amazon.co.jp page seems to suggest the DnM DVD will be available on July 25:

amazon.co.jp


----------



## Jeremy (May 25, 2007)

Cool, I need to put this up on the site now =D


----------



## Liquefy (May 25, 2007)

It's coded Region 2, though.  I wonder if you can get "region free" DVD players.  I suppose you could buy a Japanese DVD player, but seems like such a "hassle" if you don't already have interest in other Japanese DVDs.


----------



## Jeremy (May 25, 2007)

LIQUEFY! said:
			
		

> It's coded Region 2, though.  I wonder if you can get "region free" DVD players.  I suppose you could buy a Japanese DVD player, but seems like such a "hassle" if you don't already have interest in other Japanese DVDs.


 Yah... I wonder if NOA has any plans to do something with it.


----------



## Liquefy (May 25, 2007)

Oh, and on a "related" note, here is the page for the previously released soundtrack:

amazon.co.jp


----------



## Jeremy (May 25, 2007)

LIQUEFY! said:
			
		

> Oh, and on a "related" note, here is the page for the previously released soundtrack:
> 
> amazon.co.jp


 Cool.  I didn't know it existed.  When did it come out?


----------



## Liquefy (May 25, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> LIQUEFY! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The page says December 13, 2006, so very near when the movie was released.


----------



## Bulerias (May 25, 2007)

LIQUEFY! said:
			
		

> It's coded Region 2, though.  I wonder if you can get "region free" DVD players.  I suppose you could buy a Japanese DVD player, but seems like such a "hassle" if you don't already have interest in other Japanese DVDs.


 I have a region-free DVD player.


----------



## Liquefy (May 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> LIQUEFY! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Excellent.  One of these days, I should get one.


----------



## Knightshot (May 26, 2007)

woah sweet!!!!!!!!


----------

